# Old vs New Pokemon day 5: Flygon vs Haxorus



## AngryBadger (Sep 14, 2011)

vs 



I find these two very similar. At first I glance you would think that these two would be bug types, but one is dragon/ground and the other is pure dragon. Both unfortunatley live in the shadows of their pseudo superiors(Salamance and Hydreigon). And both look really badass. Same as before:

Who has the cuter pre-evo?


Which one has the better design you prefer?


Which one would you use more in battle?


In an actual fight who would win?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 14, 2011)

*Who has the cuter pre-evo?*
Axew stomps

*Which one has the better design you prefer?*
Can't decide

*Which one would you use more in battle?*
Flygon by far

*In an actual fight who would win?*
Flygon


----------



## Bioness (Sep 15, 2011)

> Who has the cuter pre-evo?





> Which one has the better design you prefer?


Haxorus


> Which one would you use more in battle?


Flygon


> In an actual fight who would win?


Flygon he can ...fly


----------



## mhasemore (Sep 19, 2011)

In types, both are equal in a fight, however Haxorus has tremendous attack power.


----------



## Eonflare (Sep 26, 2011)

In stats, Flygon/Haxorus

HP: 80/76
ATK: 100/147
DEF: 80/90
SPATK: 80/60
SPDEF: 80/70
SPD: 100/97
Total: 520/540

Overall Flygon is slightly faster, has slightly more HP and significantly more SPATK
Defences are equal overall, Haxorus has 10 more physical, Flygon has 10 more special
Haxorus however, has almost 50% more ATK Power and a higher base stat total.

It depends on how you want to use them, they both have their own strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2011)

I prefer Flygon. It's part of my R/S/E ensemble.


----------



## South of Hell (Sep 28, 2011)

I've always been a fan of Flygon more than Haxorus.

Who has the cuter pre-evo? Haxorus

Which one has the better design you prefer? Flygon

Which one would you use more in battle? Ingame = Flygon, competetive = Haxorus

In an actual fight who would win? Flygon, by just outspeeding and OHKOing with Outrage.


----------



## Eonflare (Sep 29, 2011)

In competitive battling, Flygon probably could outspeed and outrage Haxorus, but that all depends on certain EV's and IV's. There really isn't much difference in speed between them, with higher IV's or EV's in speed, Haxorus probably could outspeed a Flygon. 

Also, keep in mind that in competitive battling, if you use outrage, you're stuck into it for 2-3 turns, no switching and no escaping. That would basically mean that a smart opponent could use a suitable Pokemon that could take an outrage or two and there would be nothing you could do about it.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 17, 2011)

Haxorus would shit on Flygon. It's in the name!


----------



## God (Oct 17, 2011)

What the fuck is so special about Flygon it can't do shit


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 17, 2011)

It has levitate, decent attack stat, STAB EQ along side Outrage, resists stealth rock, is pretty fast, and can abuse U-turns?

I like Haxorus better this generation, but, Flygon isn't bad at all.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 17, 2011)

I prefer Flygon.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 17, 2011)

AngryBadger said:


> Who has the cuter pre-evo?
> 
> 
> Which one has the better design you prefer?
> ...



- Trapinch is rather weird than cute.

-Again, Haxorus because of the more badass design.

- Haxorus for attack power.

- Flygon is slightly faster, but unless it can one hit KO Haxorus, which of them will get to attack first doesn't make much difference. Haxorus still will reduce the opponent's HP to 0 first.


----------



## SlytherinRayquaza (Oct 18, 2011)

*Who has the cuter pre-evo?*
Haxorus.

*Which one has the better design you prefer?*
Haxorus.

*Which one would you use more in battle?*
Haxorus.

*In an actual fight who would win?*
...Haxorus. Although Flygon is faster...ehhh.

​


----------



## bitethedust (Oct 20, 2011)

Who has the cuter pre-evo?
Haxorus, the Flygon pre-evo doesnt even look cute.
Which one has the better design you prefer?
Again, Haxorus.
Which one would you use more in battle?
Again again, Haxorus.
In an actual fight who would win?
Haxorus, because his ATK is just brutal.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 2, 2011)

*Who has the cuter pre-evo?*
Flygon

*Which one has the better design you prefer?*
Haxorus

*Which one would you use more in battle?*
Flygon

*In an actual fight who would win?*
Probably Flygon


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 3, 2011)

I like Haxorus' design more.


----------



## Eonflare (Nov 5, 2011)

Haxorus' design is pretty cool, but it still weirds me out a little, its head looks like an axe.


----------



## mhasemore (Nov 5, 2011)

That's the point. It makes it badass.
I like the head design.


----------



## Uberchu (Nov 5, 2011)

Who has the cuter pre-evo?

Axew is cute, but Trapinch's design is just hilarious but cute at the same time. So, Trapinch.


Which one has the better design you prefer?

Haxorus. Dat Ax  


Which one would you use more in battle?

Haxorus, again. Slap a Choice Scarf on it and watch it bulldoze the opposing team. 

In an actual fight who would win? 

If items were allowed, Haxorus. He would just use the his Dragon-type double attack and get past Flygon's Focus Sash, while his Focus Sash protects him from a KO.


----------



## Kiss (Nov 6, 2011)

*Who has the cuter pre-evo?*
Flygon

*Which one has the better design you prefer?*
Flygon

*Which one would you use more in battle?*
Haxorus

*In an actual fight who would win?*
Haxorus


----------



## Primavera (Nov 7, 2011)

Flygon by far. It's one of my all-time favorites. I like both its design and typing.


----------



## Ice Prince (Nov 15, 2011)

Who has the cuter pre-evo?
*Not really a fan of either pre evolutions, really.*


Which one has the better design you prefer?
*Flygon.  It's a bit quirky, but I've just always liked it.*


Which one would you use more in battle?
*Flygon--I can't say I've really wanted to use Haxorus.  I've had Flygon on a couple of my teams though.  I do think Flygon needs a dual type ability set though--I've always wanted it to have Sand Veil as a option haha.*

In an actual fight who would win?
*Well from a realistic standpoint, Flygon has advantage since it can fly.  I think it would depend on which one got a clean hit in on the other first to tilt the battle.  But from a vantage standpoint, I'd lean more towards Flygon since it has the sky to work with.*


----------



## AngryBadger (Sep 29, 2012)

And by the power invested in me, I necro this thread!


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 29, 2012)

Well Flygon can be considered a bug actually since he is based on an antlion and his eggs are in the bug group but unfortunately (for me) he's still a dragon... His pre-evos are gorgeous and it's really a shame that they turn into another reptilian dragon. Still I prefer him over Haxorus.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Oct 1, 2012)

*Who has the cuter pre-evo?*

Flygon

*Which one has the better design you prefer?*

Haxorus

*Which one would you use more in battle?*

Haxorus

*In an actual fight who would win?*

Haxorus


----------



## openrulez (Dec 1, 2012)

Necro.

1. Trapinch is Pretty cute.

2. Flygon

3. Flygon


----------



## Xehvary (Dec 1, 2012)

Haxorus in all 3.


----------

